# Using a flash vs. a reflector as a fill light?



## kat.hayes (Sep 10, 2017)

When needing fill light for someone against bright naturally lit background, or to just fill in shadows on someone's face indoors or outdoors, what is the difference between using a reflector vs. a flash as a fill light in terms of lighting quality? When might one work better than the other?

Thanks!


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Sep 11, 2017)

Reflector can not create any new light, but only redirects to fill the shadows. The effect is usually subtle, and quite satisfactory in headshots portraits. It's nothing practical with wide-angle lenses.

Flash is actually adding light, which can be adjusted with great freedom if the flash is off the camera. The use of accessories such as diffuser and flash hitter makes its use extremely versatile.

Built-in flash is always there (not in full frame cameras), and you can save an "unplanned" photo. However, in portrait shots it creates harsh shadows.


----------



## Talys (Sep 11, 2017)

Most reflectors are also available tinted, so you can have, for example, a gold reflector (which will warm the light from that angle).

But they're not mutually exclusive. You can add another strobe and bounce it off a reflector, with or without some light modifier to achieve the desired effect.

Success requires experimentation


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 11, 2017)

OP was enquiring about the flash as a Fill light situation. 
As a fill light, built-in or on camera flash does not create harsh shadows as the intensity of its light is very low vs ambient or Key light. It would merely open up shadows for you.
Speaking of which: Canon FF cameras do not come with built-in flash. 



ajfotofilmagem said:


> Built-in flash is always there (in full frame cameras), and you can save an "unplanned" photo. However, in portrait shots it creates harsh shadows.


----------



## sanj (Sep 11, 2017)

Situation dependent. But my first choice is a neutral colour reflector, it does not change ambient colour temperature, is softer and subtle. Easier and cheaper.


----------



## Zeidora (Sep 11, 2017)

A reflector gives you softer light than an un-modified flash. You can add diffusor to flash, or you can flash away from the subject into a reflector to get softer light. That is what an umbrella does, but can also be done with a speed light and a flat folding reflector or even card-board. Experiment and see what you like for that particular situation.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 11, 2017)

I would go for a flash if you don't already have one, and use it off camera. It will do MUCH more for your images. You have much more control of direction and quality of light. You can angle it anyway you want, use as main light and sun as edge light. Freeze action etc.


----------



## LDS (Sep 11, 2017)

Outdoor or whenever using available light, a reflector lets you use the same light for the fill-in. Using a flash you add a light that may not match exactly the main light, sometimes that's subtle visible.

Using larger reflectors, maybe on a windy day, can be more difficult - an assistant and/or stands and sandbags may be needed, usually the reflector needs to be close enough to the subject to achieve the required effect (and sometimes they can get in the way).

A flash, especially camera mounted ones (directly or using brackets) are simpler/faster to use, especially if the subject is allowed to move freely, or the fill effect needs to be quite powerful.

Indoor, unless you're trying to use ambient light, flashes and reflector light quality will be the same (unless toned surfaces of filters are used, of course), and it's mostly a matter of costs, space, desired effect, and other factors, i.e. it may be easier to put reflectors close to somebody's face than lamps.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 11, 2017)

If you are fighting a high contrast situation, such as shooting back-lit into the sun, then a flash is the way to go. It can balance the exposure and the light is usually harsh and also with high contrast. So it'll match and add to the scene. 
Indoors, the light will probably be more gentle and softer, so a reflector will be wiser due to the lower contrast.


----------



## Sabaki (Sep 11, 2017)

Get both, both are staples of the photography style you mention.

As mentioned often in this thread, the reflector has qualities which the flash doesn't but the flash can do so much magic too.

You can use hi speed sync to darken the ambient and the flash to expose your subject. This creates a beautiful separation between model and background.

But I'd say get both. If you're uncertain about the flash, pick up a generic brand for cheap and the reflector, which can be a lifelong purchase and mess about, learn and decide for yourself what works for you


----------



## midluk (Sep 11, 2017)

If you do portraits in the sun, a reflector is a bright constant source of light shining into your model's face. That might ruin the shot due to squinted eyes. Flash is better in those situations.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 11, 2017)

kat.hayes said:


> When needing fill light for someone against bright naturally lit background, or to just fill in shadows on someone's face indoors or outdoors, what is the difference between using a reflector vs. a flash as a fill light in terms of lighting quality? When might one work better than the other?
> 
> Thanks!



Here is a article from one who prefers reflectors:

https://photographylife.com/how-to-use-a-reflector

It depends on what light is available to reflect and how bright the backlighting is. Direct flash may be needed to overcome extreme backlight.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Sep 11, 2017)

Sabaki said:


> Get both, both are staples of the photography style you mention.
> 
> As mentioned often in this thread, the reflector has qualities which the flash doesn't but the flash can do so much magic too.
> 
> ...




+1 - the cost of a set of reflectors is often pretty small. I've seen them on amazon or from the big east coast internet sellers for less than $15 per set and they're of pretty good quality... at least good enough to play with it to see if you want something different. Flashes aren't as cheap, but you don't have to have the biggest and best one either, especially if you're just trying to learn/figure it out. I am no portrait expert, by any means, but I do understand wanting to learn.


----------



## aceflibble (Sep 12, 2017)

Flash can, assuming you know how to use it and have appropriate modifiers and opportunity, do everything a reflector can, while a reflector _can't_ do everything flash can. But that's a lot of qualifiers, and a badly-implemented flash tends to look worse than a badly-implemented reflector.

Given the cost of each, it really is worth getting both. That said, if for some magic reason you can only use one, I'd say a reflector is a safer bet for a beginner and flash is the better bet for anyone with a fair bit of experience. But that really is only in the bizarre situation where you can't have both; you'll find the vast majority of photographers use both, often together.


----------



## Mikehit (Sep 12, 2017)

Speaking as a flash novice, it is so easy to get it wrong with direct flash. In my (limited) experience and assuming the context of your question the difference is academic because it is easier to control flash that is being bounced off a reflective surface (wall, ceiling, reflector...) - fewer hotspots and more diffuse light. 

I look on direct flash as a ore advanced technique (spot, localised illumination) and that is something that a reflector cannot do.


----------



## rfdesigner (Sep 12, 2017)

kat.hayes said:


> When needing fill light for someone against bright naturally lit background, or to just fill in shadows on someone's face indoors or outdoors, what is the difference between using a reflector vs. a flash as a fill light in terms of lighting quality? When might one work better than the other?
> 
> Thanks!



A flash and modifiers are easier to use to deliberately produce effects (colour gels on the flash light if you want different colours for an artistic reason, grids to pick out your subject, soft or hard light as desired etc etc), start with getting the camera settings right for the ambient light, then add flash as desired... Manual everything is the way to go.

The modifier will get you identical light for subtle fill in when you want to match. Matching a flash to ambient light rather than creating contrast is harder.

Internally in a building, white painted doors are wonderful, you can open or shut them to change effect and angles of reflected light, and are very common, though do reduce your options on where to place your subject.


----------



## MintChocs (Sep 12, 2017)

My two pence on this as a non pro.
Reflector
Cheap to buy in different sizes and colours (silver, soft sheen, gold, etc)
White will reflect the colour of light shining on it and as its larger source than naked flash more softer. Easier to white balance.
Works at all shutter speeds. 
Downside is you need someone in most cases to hold it or a good stand (in windy conditions can be problematic)
Need to have a good source of light as it reflects so loses some in the process.
Not so easy to control the amount and quality and direction of light.
Indoors you may struggle to shoot at lower ISO if there is not enough light to reflect.

Flash
More expensive depending on what you want.In general more expensive.
In bright light you need more powerful flash equipment to overcome the ambient light.
More control over the light in terms of power, direction, modifying and colouring the light with gels.
No need for assistants to hold the flash unless you want to. However if using stands same problems apply if outdoors with windy conditions. 
Requires batteries to be charged as without it ........


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 12, 2017)

This is one solid observation. Thank you! :'(




MintChocs said:


> My two pence on this as a non pro...
> 
> Flash
> 
> Requires batteries to be charged as without it ........


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 12, 2017)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Reflector can not create any new light, but only redirects to fill the shadows. The effect is usually subtle, and quite satisfactory in headshots portraits. It's nothing practical with wide-angle lenses.
> 
> Flash is actually adding light, which can be adjusted with great freedom if the flash is off the camera. The use of accessories such as diffuser and flash hitter makes its use extremely versatile.
> 
> Built-in flash is always there (in full frame cameras), and you can save an "unplanned" photo. However, in portrait shots it creates harsh shadows.



AS far as I know, no current Canon FF camera has built in flash.


----------



## Talys (Sep 12, 2017)

aceflibble said:


> Flash can, assuming you know how to use it and have appropriate modifiers and opportunity, do everything a reflector can, while a reflector _can't_ do everything flash can.



That isn't quite true. Of course, you can fill with a flash, but the results will usually be different from a reflector.

Because flashes are a tiny light source (couple of inches), they give you very specular light when it's close to the subject (where it's bright in the center and quickly falls off to darkness), whereas a reflector, being much larger (dozens of inches), will more evenly reflect the light. Because of the reflector material, the reflector will also provide more diffuse light.

Generally, to approximate the same result, you'll need some kind of light modifier, like a softbox or umbrella. 

Another advantage of a reflector when all of your light sources are constant (eg the sun), what you see is what you get -- there's no guesswork.


----------



## Pookie (Sep 12, 2017)

Neither are exclusive... and are often used together. It all depends on your desired results...


Flash alone...




Reflector alone...








Both, and this is often my personal choice...


----------



## awinphoto (Sep 12, 2017)

As a working pro, my go to in outdoor portraits is a flash... Strobe ideally but flash if not. Here's my methodology... If using a reflector, you can use a white reflector, but you must have it close in proximity to see any sizeable difference, which eliminates wide angle or scenic shots but good for head shots. For any full body shots, you almost need to use the silver or gold reflectors and the distance they would be from the subject and intensity of light is very unsettling and uncomfortable for the subject leading to squinting and tears... Even the bouncing reflector technique (moving the reflector off of subject and bounce it onto subject, take the shot and get it off, or even closing your eyes, open, snap, close...It just doesn't work and isn't flattering). If you have large diffuser screens and add reflectors around the diffusers, as in a sports illustrated swimsuit shot, they are a full set up situation with multiple assistants and preplanned. 

Flash allows me to skirt around all these issues... Of course, ETTL will never work for outdoor photos... You must shoot manual, ideally full power if your flash is more than 10 feet away, unless you are shooting 2.8 or faster. Also, for shoe mount flashes, you can go to almost any camera shop that's worth their weight and ask for a filter sample pack (tiffen and some of the bigger filter manufacturers have them) and these sample packs are cut almost perfectly for your flash, so if you want a sun gel, effect filter, et al, a little bit of tape to secure and they work wonders, and many of the time these sample packs are free, so even better. As far as strobes, there are low cost filter packs that can be clipped to flashes for effect/sunsets... so for me they give me the most amount of customization and intensity of fill, or if needed overpowering the sun, it's the most comfortable for the client, and in many situations, i dont need an assistant, whereas you usually need one for a reflector.


----------



## awinphoto (Sep 12, 2017)

CanonFanBoy said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > Reflector can not create any new light, but only redirects to fill the shadows. The effect is usually subtle, and quite satisfactory in headshots portraits. It's nothing practical with wide-angle lenses.
> ...



Correct... Plus, built in flash wont work with the way ETTL is set up... if the scene is natually exposed well, the camera will dial down the built in flash (or ettl flash) minimizing the effect because the system will think the scene is properly exposed anyways. There's flash compensation, but that can be finicky and depending on the scene may not work as intended. Manual flash is the most ideal in my opinion.. you do have to play with the light ratios, but that's easy to change.


----------



## canonflashgeek (Oct 4, 2017)

kat.hayes said:


> When needing fill light for someone against bright naturally lit background, or to just fill in shadows on someone's face indoors or outdoors, what is the difference between using a reflector vs. a flash as a fill light in terms of lighting quality? When might one work better than the other?
> 
> Thanks!



I am using Canon Speedlite 430EX II Flash for my SLR camera. I think flash is the perfect option for more lighting. It has 20% faster recycling time and one-touch quick-Lock for attaching to the camera.


----------

